# Success



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Working on a new steam bending apparatus. It's mostly been in my down time that I've been working on it because the job that I'll need a bigger steamer for isn't for a couple weeks yet. I just get geeked out about this kind of stuff and found a new pet project to make a badass steam generator.

Got the block all laid up for a coal pit a couple weeks ago. Tried a fire in it last week and didn't have a chimney or any cover for it... Big mistake smoked me out of the shop because it came in through the eave. Got that worked out with some 24 guage steel.

Then came the boiler. I normally worked with a 5 gallon air tank and metal pipe. Genorated a good amount of steam hooked to a turkey fryer but was not enough for what I want. The steam box was some old 1×12 pine I had kicking around and went to hell after I didn't use it for a year so the old box is gone.

So, I had the ole man weld some 2" pipe on an 11 gallon air tank (thinking of adding the 5 gallon as a reservoir if 11 gallons isn't enough) and used the old threads for a fill port and pressure gauge to make sure I'm not running pressures up. Today was the day I got to test if the 2" pipe added enough steam to fill a 2'×8' fiberglass box I made.

Success baby. Feels good when a plan starts to come together.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

What will you be bending? Making?

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> What will you be bending? Making?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


First thing to bend is some Massaranduba around a pool. Then I need to bend a bunch chair parts later this summer. Finally in early Fall I am supposed to build an arched arbor and want to bend some timbers (never bent timbers before which was the real cause of the whole new system).

Last one was Hodge podged together until I was able to get enough steam in a simple box to keep a temp of 210. This one I'm using all of what worked and trying to enhance it for ease of use. I should have steam in the box later today. I'll post a pic when I do. Then it's on to making a bending jig table.

Should have a first test run later this week with a piece of white oak with different bends.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Got into something else for a while and came back to this. Today is the first test run and it's holding perfect temps at 213. If you can pressurize the steam you can raise the temp of the water and thus produce more steam.

The first test was the other day and since I'm pressurizing inside of the boiler I wanted to make sure I wasn't pressurizing the box. So I left all openings loose with no weather stripping and no foam insulation. I had to get the steam to about 240 (10psi) before I could get the box over 200 in it's coldest spot. That wouldn't work because you have to maintain one helluva hot fire for that.

So I bought some cans of closed cell spray foam and only foamed the top. Closed all the large opening with weather stripping (I've got a large loading door and a small removal door). Sealed all the corners so they were air tight and moved the hoses to the inside. I thought I would have to do a bit more but it's staying right where it needs to be and I have the steam at about 215 degrees.

Will post some bent pictures of the test piece in a bit.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

have you looked into any Rocket Stove technology to incorporate into your build for higher temps with less fuel and almost no smoke (complete combustion)??


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

parkers5150 said:


> have you looked into any Rocket Stove technology to incorporate into your build for higher temps with less fuel and almost no smoke (complete combustion)??


Nope but thanks for the info because I will.

First piece of white oak was an utter failure due to laziness of the jig.


----------



## kelly-c (Jul 13, 2018)

Nicely done!


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

let's see some product:clap:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is a test piece of 5/8" x 4" (not the finished thickness dimension) Massaranduba. 10-1/2" radius 60° angle.

I have one of thicker white oak too but I didn't put a tension strap on it and tried to bend it too fast so it acquired cellular collapse.

I templated everything and will be building forms next week, still waiting on lumber to get here and then has to soak for a couple days.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

... great show on netflix...Grand Designs... I think its in season 4 a couple that are wood bending artists/professionals built their own house... some neat stuff i there:thumbsup: do any research on rocket stoves yet?


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

parkers5150 said:


> ... great show on netflix...Grand Designs... I think its in season 4 a couple that are wood bending artists/professionals built their own house... some neat stuff i there:thumbsup: do any research on rocket stoves yet?


I have researched a little bit of the rocket stove stuff. Very interesting but probably be pretty difficult to work with my firepit and the boiler. That said though research of the rocket stove led me to a "Dakota Fire Pit" which is very doable and the same concept.

Thanks for the idea!


----------

